# Two new rods in the Cast Pro Series



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

First the new 13' 8-12 oz Heavy Heaver










22mm fuji trigger seat, 32" to center


































Now the 11' 2-5 oz Casting. This one is gonna be HOT!!



















































Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 13' 8-12 blank weights in at 21.2 oz.

edit - correction

When re-weighed on the same scale as the rest of the blanks, the weight was 22.28 oz.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

that heavy heaver is gonna be winner winner drum catcher tommy....


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

so the blank is actually a tick lighter then the 6 to10 ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hooked Up said:


> so the blank is actually a tick lighter then the 6 to10 ?


Jeff,

I weighed the new heaver on a "new" set of digital shipping scales this afternoon and came up with 1lb 5.2 oz (21.2 oz).

I have an old slide bar postal scale (actually came out of the post office where my wife's father was Post Master for 42 years) that I used to weigh all the other blanks. In fairness I re-weighed the new blank just now on the old set of scales and came up with 22.28. I rounded up to the nearest oz on all the blanks so this puts the new heaver just slightly heavier than the 6-10.

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

well if it fights a fish like i think it will that wont bother me at all ......all my junk gets spiked....looking fwd to fishing one


----------

